# Best Mold Size for a Beginner?



## Luv2Soap (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey soap friends! Next week I am making my first purchase of soaping supplies in an effort to gear up for my first soaping attempt. I've been doing a ton of reading and I'm seeing that smaller batches are more 'unforgiving' -vs- larger batches. 

That being said, what do you feel is the best size loaf mold for a beginner to help increase my chances of being successful the first try? 2lb? 5lb? 10lb?


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 24, 2015)

For a beginner I highly recommend either a 1lb or 2 lb mold at most.  also remember to measure everything in grams to be the most accurate you can.  Especially with smaller batches.  Save getting larger molds until you get comfortable with making soap and while working on recipes.

Good luck!!!


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 24, 2015)

Luv2Soap said:


> Hey soap friends! Next week I am making my first purchase of soaping supplies in an effort to gear up for my first soaping attempt. I've been doing a ton of reading and I'm seeing that smaller batches are more 'unforgiving' -vs- larger batches.
> 
> That being said, what do you feel is the best size loaf mold for a beginner to help increase my chances of being successful the first try? 2lb? 5lb? 10lb?



Having just started recently myself, here is what I have found.

To a point you are right.  Smaller batches require much more precision in measurements.  Depending on your recipe however, the cost of larger patches is really prohibitive. Plus, you are going to want to play with your recipe and find one that you like.  So 1 or 2 lb batches are the way to go.  But I also would not go smaller than that.  

So my advice would be to make sure you get a scale that can handle the smaller amounts, and to always weigh in grams.  If you can get a scale that can measure to .1 grams that would be great.  Another thing to look at is what is the smallest eight your scale can handle.  I discovered the scale I had in my kitchen that I used for baking did not like amounts smaller than 5 grams, and probably was not too accurate at that small of an amount.

Even using my beloved pringles cans (about 2lbs of saop before cure) I have accumulated quite a bit of soap in a couple months.  So I am now investing in several of the 1lb silicon molds from WSP. This way I can perfect my recipe and practice my swirls without breaking the bank on oil, fragrance, and colors.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Feb 24, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Having just started recently myself, here is what I have found.
> 
> To a point you are right. Smaller batches require much more precision in measurements. Depending on your recipe however, the cost of larger patches is really prohibitive. Plus, you are going to want to play with your recipe and find one that you like. So 1 or 2 lb batches are the way to go. But I also would not go smaller than that.
> 
> ...


 
I have a digital postal scale that measures in pounds and ounces, probably not the best for soap making though   Sounds like 2lb molds might be the way for me to go. My DH is going to make a wood mold for me as well as make a soap cutter. He's darn handy and talented with woodworking. But, I think I may follow your lead and purchase some silicone molds as well. Although I learned in another thread how to line the wood ones with waxed paper.

Really getting excited about this! I'm even having soap making dreams. LOL.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 24, 2015)

Luv2Soap said:


> I have a digital postal scale that measures in pounds and ounces, probably not the best for soap making though   Sounds like 2lb molds might be the way for me to go. My DH is going to make a wood mold for me as well as make a soap cutter. He's darn handy and talented with woodworking. But, I think I may follow your lead and purchase some silicone molds as well. Although I learned in another thread how to line the wood ones with waxed paper.
> 
> Really getting excited about this! I'm even having soap making dreams. LOL.



Yeah I would make my own but I do not have the woodworking tools.  I live in a townhouse so no place to store them.  I know several people also use 3" PVC pipe as a mold.  

Do not use wax paper as a liner.  It does not hold up to the heat and the high alkaline soap batter. Use either parchment or freezer paper to line molds.


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 24, 2015)

If you start with 1 lb batches, you'll have a good excuse to make soap more often!


----------



## Susie (Feb 24, 2015)

Luv2Soap said:


> I have a digital postal scale that measures in pounds and ounces, probably not the best for soap making though



I would get a good kitchen scale at the first opportunity.  The problem with postal scales is that they are meant to take one weight of a package.  Not weigh a container you are adding to.(like lye, water, oil)

Something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001NE0FU2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 24, 2015)

I have seen kitchen scales at Bargain Hunt for $10 or less. 

My most commonly used mold is my 2 lb one. You can buy silicone liners of various sizes and have your DH make the wooden part.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 24, 2015)

For my first batch I used a quart sized milk carton. When done, just peel the carton away. Worked great. I'd improvise with molds for a bit while you get used to soaping, because your ideas of what you want in a mold might change. Good luck!!!


----------



## AMyers (Feb 24, 2015)

I have had most problems with my 1lb mold.  My 2lb molds (I have a couple) seem to be a good size for trying stuff out, for me.  I just got a 5lb mold, but haven't tried it yet!  I would think that's a big batch for "trying things."


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 24, 2015)

I agree with the others - a 1lb or 2lb mold to start is perfect..... preferably one of each. Or, if you can find or build a mold that can do both, that's even better. My first mold, which was gifted to me 9 years ago and which I still use to this day, is versatile like that. It's built in such a way that I can do anywhere from as small as 1lb batches in it, or all the way up to 4 lb. batches in it. Also, I can use it in log mode or slab mode, it's safe in the oven up to 170F/77C, and it's completely collapsible. It was built by a fellow soaper who used to be a member here but hasn't been heard from in years (SoapmakerMan). The last time I checked, Dianna's Sugar Plum Sundries was selling a similar mold for $75.88. Here is mine (it's very well-loved as you can see):


Closed (If I want to do a fancy raised top on my soap, I can raise the cover up a little by resting a little bit of modeling clay on each corner of the mold to elevate it up, and still have the cover completely enclose the mold all the way around with no gaps anywhere:






Slab Mode, shown with a decorative silicone fondant mat lining the bottom, and heat-resistant mylar lining the sides (they are normally stuck in place better than shown when I'm soaping, but I just wanted to give you the basic idea for the pic). It will make 9-bars of whatever my preferred thickness if poured part-way up, and 18 1.25 thick bars if completely filled.:





Log Mode (sorry, didn't line the sides in this pic). I can do sample, 1 lb. batches of soap in either (or both) sides to make 4 slab-type bars (per side); or I can fill either (or both) sides up with 2 lbs. of batter (per side) and get anywhere from 7 to 10 bars of soap per side, depending on how thick I cut them, or I could do blocks of soap if I want.: 





Collapsed (it's completely collapsible on all sides)





Although I have a handful of other kinds of different molds, this is still my most favorite one for its versatility.


IrishLass (I'd add my usual smilie, but I'm past my quota of images for this post, lol)


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 24, 2015)

Is it bad that I have a crush on that mold?


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 24, 2015)

If you ask me- no, it's not.  The very minute I laid eyes on that mold, I was seriously crushing on it, too. It was right around Christmastime 2006, and my sis asked me what I wanted for Christmas. I was a fairly new soaper at that time, and it was a longshot, but I tossed the above mold suggestion out to her anyway (amongst other suggestions). I didn't seriously think she'd actually go ahead buy it for me (although I confess I was secretly hoping in spite of the odds), but she did! She's the greatest sis on the planet in my book (for so many other wonderful reasons, besides).


IrishLass


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 24, 2015)

I do not need one of those.....I do not need one of those.....I do not need one of those.....I do not need one of those.....I do not need one of those.....I do not need one of those.....I do not need one of those.....I do not need one of those.....I do not need one of those.....I do not need one of those.....I do not need one of those.....I do not need one of those.....


----------



## Luv2Soap (Feb 24, 2015)

IrishLass - I can't see any photos of this mold that dixiedragon is crushing on  I wanna crush on it too


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 24, 2015)

I assume you keep your sister well supplied with soap?

This would be a good choice:
http://www.brambleberry.com/Silicone-Column-Mold-P5619.aspx

It doesn't hold 2 lbs, more like 1.5 lbs. But it's nice b/c it's vertical so you can use it for a variety of amounts.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 25, 2015)

Luv2Soap said:


> IrishLass - I can't see any photos of this mold that dixiedragon is crushing on  I wanna crush on it too


 
Oh no! Can you see them now? Is anyone else having trouble seeing them? I can see them just fine.




			
				dixiedragon said:
			
		

> This would be a good choice:
> http://www.brambleberry.com/Silicone...old-P5619.aspx


 
That's one of the other molds I have (I use it for some of my shave soap batches). It's a great mold- very easy to unmold. Just be sure to not bang it too hard after pouring if you're trying to eliminate air bubbles. I banged it too hard once, and it came apart at the seams and spilled some of my soap out. Thankfully, I was quick enough on the draw to pinch the seams back together before all was lost. 

The seams actually fit together pretty snugly and tight, but I was rather aggressive in my banging that one time. I've learned my lesson to be gentle, and it's not happened again since.




			
				dixiedragon said:
			
		

> I assume you keep your sister well supplied with soap?


 
Oh yeah. She was one of my first volunteer testers, and is one of my biggest soap groupies- the kind who's always enthusiastically pushing my soap on other people. lol

IrishLass


----------



## Luv2Soap (Feb 25, 2015)

For some reason the pictures don't show up on my work computer. However, I can see them on my phone and home computer - weird! I SO WANT YOUR MOLD!!!!   I love how versatile it is!!! I think you guys are right - starting out with a 2 lb mold would probably be best. Although, I also like dixiedragon's suggestion about the cylindrical mold. Might just have to buy both - lol...okay...addicted already


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 25, 2015)

IrishLass said:


> That's one of the other molds I have (I use it for some of my shave soap batches). It's a great mold- very easy to unmold. Just be sure to not bang it too hard after pouring if you're trying to eliminate air bubbles. I banged it too hard once, and it came apart at the seams and spilled some of my soap out. Thankfully, I was quick enough on the draw to pinch the seams back together before all was lost.
> 
> The seams actually fit together pretty snugly and tight, but I was rather aggressive in my banging that one time. I've learned my lesson to be gentle, and it's not happened again since.



I have seen someone use that mold in a YouTube video.  They used large binder clips along the seam to prevent that from happening.  Maybe it was Anne Marie...  I think they had seen that happen before.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 25, 2015)

IMO, 5 pounds is too large for a hobbyist because of the amount of FO you need. I tend to buy new FOs in the 1 or 2 oz sizes, so I want molds that let me make those sized batches. I very rarely make more than 2.5 lbs of the same soap at once.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 25, 2015)

Luv2Soap said:


> For some reason the pictures don't show up on my work computer.


 
Ah ha, I understand now. Your place of work most likely has a filter that blocks employees from looking at pics on the net.


IrishLass


----------



## Cactuslily (Feb 25, 2015)

Irishlass, that is one beautiful mold! Once upon a time, I'd comment on how beautiful a person was. Now...I drool over molds, and micas, and gadgets etc... I recently ordered a mold from soap hutch, and can't wait to get it in my hot little soaping hands. The versatility is awesome! Has anyone used any of his molds? Love2soap...welcome to the addiction this is an amazing group of people, who have helped me immensely and generously!


----------



## julieanne (Feb 25, 2015)

As above with the others I highly recommend a 4-6 bar mold (1 lb to 1.5 lb batch if your bars are ~ 4 oz each which most are) and in addition, an ice cube silicone mold that would be used to pour/ cure experimental batches and scents you aren't so sure about. The ice cube tray I am speaking of creates HUGE ice cubes, 1.5 inches by 1.5 inches, got it Bed, Bath, & Beyond. I just started doing this and wish I had done it sooner!! Oh the materials that could have been saved.

J


----------



## Luv2Soap (Feb 26, 2015)

Julieanne, the ice cube mold idea sounds like an awesome idea - especially for testing new color mixes! That way you can make tiny batches of color mix and see what a bunch of options will look like before you make a bigger mold. GREAT IDEA!!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 26, 2015)

I have gotten silicone ice cube trays at Home Goods for a good price.


----------

